# Pragmatic ENTP or Imaginative ESTP?



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

After looking at some ESTP descriptions, I think I might be ESTP and not ENTP. I usually test pretty strongly for intuition, but now I think I'm an ESTP. I like taking ideas and combining them, but I have difficulty generating ideas in a vacuum. I like theories, but not for theory's sake. For example, I've haven't done much research into the political system because I can't vote anyway. I also prefer to work with my hands and have a tangible result to what I do. I also notice sensory details very easily in that I will notice if my food tastes "off" and don't like ideas that I can't use practically. Do I come off as more ESTP or ENTP to you guys?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Se and Ne can both be impulsive, it's just Se is the most impulsive. Se is physical-concrete. Ne is imagination-abstract. Se and Ne both like feeling excitement. Se- excited by physical/concrete ideas/impulses, or physical possibilities. Ne- excited about their abstract explosion of ideas. Ne users like pondering these many ideas out loud with others. Ne is non-linear so they sound random to non-ne users/low ne-users. But Se wants to do physical things RIGHT NOW without imaging them first. Ne wants to imagine all of the abstract possibilities first and then try them all out.

The intuition functions: 

Ni is about being able to see subconscious patterns and symbols. It analyzes the past, but then looks far out into the future. It is not sentimental or nostalgic like Si. It looks for the deeper symbols and patterns. Ni finds one idea and builds on it over time. Ni users talk streamlined/one thing at a time. Ni is linear. On the other hand, Ne is about possibilities, more so several possibilities at once, the "what could be and what if's." It looks for broad shallow patterns and symbols. Ne users tend to talk about possibilities and sound random. Ne is non-linear. Ni and Ne are both abstract. 

The sensing functions: 

Se and Si are both sensing functions. So both want/use concrete-empirically experienced data. Se wants to live in the right now. When playing a video game you have played before Se just thinks about that moment. It doesn't think "Oh how did I win this game last time?" like a Si user would. Se doesn't care about all the joy you got from playing that same game before. What matters is RIGHT NOW. It wants to discover as it goes. It's good at improvising. It doesn't think about the past or future, just right now. A Se user sees a bird. All they think is "Wow, a bird." They are the adrenaline junkies-race car drivers. Se wants to go on adventures, be reckless, and impulsive. Se is not scared of trying anything new. Think Harry Potter-either ISFP or ISTP. 

Si on the other hand, looks to the past when dealing with the present. It is about the tried and true method. So if I get into a fight with someone I'll think how did I win this fight last time? And use the same methods. It is about getting the same joy from something over and over/reliving emotions. I feel all those past feelings/emotions/memories when I play Kingdom Hearts over and over again. I generally stick to same gaming methods. When I look at a picture of a bird, I think of my own bird. I think wow he looks like my bird, he has the same grumpy, bossy, look on his face. Si gets scared about new things. Think of Hermione Granger- either ESTJ or ISTJ.

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
8.Do you focus on “what if’s” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more (Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.
Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Se and Ne can both be impulsive, it's just Se is the most impulsive. Se is physical-concrete. Ne is imagination-abstract. Se and Ne both like feeling excitement. Se- excited by physical/concrete ideas/impulses, or physical possibilities. Ne- excited about their abstract explosion of ideas. Ne users like pondering these many ideas out loud with others. Ne is non-linear so they sound random to non-ne users/low ne-users. But Se wants to do physical things RIGHT NOW without imaging them first. Ne wants to imagine all of the abstract possibilities first and then try them all out.
> 
> The intuition functions:
> 
> ...


Ni from these descriptions


----------

